# Recent STX38 acquisition



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up an STX38 recently as an ebay purchase. Had to drive over 2 hours to pick it up, then the same drive back home. It wouldn't start & was very dirty. The seller said the clutch was bad...I bought a drive belt on the way home.

I brought it home, removed the deck & hood, then pressure washed everything. I checked the battery, 12.75 volts. Cleaned all electrical connections, removed starter & cleaned it, reinstalled starter. No start. Threw a battery charger on it & it started right up. Didn't go into gear correctly, so I installed the new drive belt. Starts, runs & drives like it should. I engaged the deck pto & it made the right sound. Gotta buy both deck belts & touch up some paint, then up for sale. I got $600 for the last I sold about 3 months ago.


----------



## Paso (Jul 16, 2014)

Good Score Looks just like mine   hope all the safety switches work LOL that has been the only issue I have had with mine and I've had it 10 years


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

So far, everything works. I'll know more once I get the deck back on.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up a seat for $25. After a little work, I got it mounted.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hauled the deck to the backyard & put it on the workbench. Found one bad spindle, so I removed it. Had to cut the bolts & nuts off. Got the jackshaft out, but the bearings are in there good. Work on that tomorrow.









Took the pulleys off since the belts are getting replaced. Ground off the rust spots, feathered the paint & treated the rust with Ospho. Cleaned the rust from all pulleys so the new ones don't get all chewed up.














New deck belt ordered on ebay. Marked as shipped. 

Still need to sand a couple spots on the tractor & touch up the paint. After the rust treatment dries, the deck will get a fresh coat of JD yellow paint. The pulleys & brackets will get a coat of black paint.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Primed the (previously) rusty areas, painted the pulleys, brackets & springs black.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Took one of the spindles apart. Cleaned everything up & ordered new bearings on ebay. $8/shipped for 2 bearings, opposed to $100 for a new spindle assembly. New deck belts arrived today, but they'll have to wait til I paint the deck & reinstall the spindle.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Painted the deck & pulley cover today. Getting closer...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Spindle bearings arrived yesterday. Only took a couple days. Ready to reassemble spindle & reinstall in freshly painted deck.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Installed new bearings into spindle today. Had to heat spindle housing, then bearings dropped right in. Total cost:$7.99/shipped for 2 bearings.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I've got a problem with doing what you're doing. I get something, planning on fixing it up and selling it. Fix it all up, stand back and look at it, then I don't want to sell it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Problem is, if I keep every one I fix up, I'd have 24 lawn tractors to play with. I have 2 that are not for sale; my beloved Ranch King & my 1974 Ariens S16H. The rest will eventually find new homes.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought a couple more cans of JD yellow paint at Farm & Fleet so I can put a final coat on the deck. Spindle is ready to go in, bought new deck belts, got the bolts & nuts to install the spindle, all brackets & pulleys painted & ready to go back in. Need to touch up body in a couple spots. I think tomorrow is going to be a busy day.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Today, I lightly sanded the deck & sprayed a final coat of paint. Started sanding down the rust spots on the chassis & treated the rust. Prepping for paint.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Deck is reassembled with freshly painted pulleys & brackets, new belts, new spindle bearings in one spindle & sharpened blades. Removed the masking tape from the decals.















Working on the chassis now. Got the peeling paint scraped off, rust spots treated & primed, everything masked off, ready for paint.


----------



## whobdah (Nov 2, 2009)

It looks great. I have one sitting in the shed. It worked well for awhile but then I had problems with it being dead after I left it for a week. It's been sitting for a couple of years. I never did figure out why it was doing that. Are there electrical problems out there for the STX 38? I think there is some kind of fix, but it couldn't find it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought some high build primer to fill in the low spots prior to painting. Sanded & sprayed alot on the areas where the paint scraped off & where there were deep scratches. Probably putting way too much effort into this. Anyway, a quick block sanding & some JD green paint tomorrow.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

As promised, some green paint applied today.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Removed the masking tape today. I want to remove a couple stickers on the hood that are from a repair shop, then polish the plastic hood. After that, I have to install the deck, then sell it.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Got a buyer for this one (yes, in January). Got a $100 deposit already. Gonna deliver it in a couple weeks. Took it to my buddy's heated garage, where I charged up the battery, cleaned the spark plug, cleaned the electrical connections & soldered a broken wire. Gotta take a new battery over there & install it. The old battery is from 2007! Getting weak.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

After some diagnosis, it turns out the starter solenoid is bad. Found a used one for $10 at my local small engine repair shop. Picked up an oil filter while I was there. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Installed the solenoid on the starter, then the starter on the tractor. Installed a new fuel filter & cleaned out the carb. Lost the float valve seat, so I gotta get a new one tomorrow. After the carb goes back on, a couple adjustments will be made. Cleaned the air filter. Adjusted the brakes.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Reassembled the carb & installed it today, started right up. Adjusted the idle. Changed the oil & filter. Wiped her down & adjusted the air pressure in the tires. All done. Ready for delivery Saturday.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Sold, delivered, paid for.


----------

